# Does anyone experience this problem?



## zhongyb (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm a newbie of pkg in FreeBSD. I just configured  pkg in a new system, and installed several pkgs packages using it.  The performance is very good. But when I issued the command  `pkg install gobject-introspection` the followings are displayed:

```
root@Acer:/usr/local/etc/pkg # pkg install gobject-introspection
Updating repository catalogue
The following 4 packages will be installed:

        Installing gnomehier: 3.0
        Installing libffi: 3.0.13_1
        Installing glib: 2.36.3_1
        Installing gobject-introspection: 1.36.0_2

The installation will require 27 MB more space

1 MB to be downloaded

Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2.txz          100% 1004KB 111.6KB/s 244.3KB/s   00:09
pkg: gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2 failed checksum from repository
```

Does anyone experience this problem? How to fix it?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 17, 2014)

Those packages are required by gobject-introspection so why do you think this is a problem?


----------



## honeybaker (Jan 17, 2014)

drhowarddrfine said:
			
		

> Those packages are required by gobject-introspection so why do you think this is a problem?



You can scroll down in the code box:

```
Proceed with installing packages [y/N]: y
gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2.txz          100% 1004KB 111.6KB/s 244.3KB/s   00:09
pkg: gobject-introspection-1.36.0_2 failed checksum from repository
```


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2014)

Try updating the local cache of the remote repository: `pkg update`. It may have gotten out of sync.


----------



## zhongyb (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks for replies. It's fine after upgrading pkg to 1.2.5 and refreshing the local cache of the repository.

There is another question: Can packages and ports be used in the same system?


----------

